# If you had to be induced, what would you start with?



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

So I had another NST and ultrasound today and everything is perfect. Except the managing OB had to see me and wants me to think about induction SOON. I normally see the midwives at this practise, but at this stage and after ultrasounds they require you to see the OB.

I'll be 42 weeks tomorrow. I'm going back Friday for another NST and ultrasound. At that point, I know they are going to REALLY pressure me to do induction.

Of course he had to draw me (twice) the bell curve showing how problems tend to arise after 41 weeks.

I asked to see the midwife before I left and as I was sitting in the waiting room, I started crying.

I'm still upset about having interventions during my daughter's birth (not induced, but ended up with an epidural, pitocin, and it all went downhill at that point). I so want this birth to be different. I so want to go completely natural.

But I'm starting to feel serious pressure.

I know they can't force me to induce, but I'm afraid they're going to break me down via making me feel like if I don't, then I could be endangering my baby's life.

So if you had to be induced, what would you want them to try first? I just feel no matter what they do I'm going to end up down a road of lots of interventions and terrfied of that happening again.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

If they are pressuring you, don't go back. If you are having a hospital birth just wait until you are in a well established labor pattern and go to the hospital. They can't turn you away.

Are you sure of your dates? Is it possible you are off a few days?


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

I had to be induced due to placenta problems, and I had them insert cervadil which ripens your cervix (not cytotek!) If you're ready for labor, that will kick start it. Some places will insert it and let you leave, then they check you for progress in the am. But if I were just overdue, I'd try self induction methods first.
Here's a good list. (make sure to read the failure to progress bit before trying any of these)
Lots of women ask about natural inducers so here is info. Please speak with a knowledgeable midwife or naturopath before taking anything on this list, for your and your baby's safety.

Let me add *my* little disclaimer:
*I* don't feel there is any valid reason to induce naturally or otherwise as most indications can be managed successfully with nutrition (i.e. pre eclampsia and gestational diabetes) or due to simply being overdue (dates could be off and we don't all mature at the same rate). *I* feel the risks of danger to the mom and baby greatly outweigh the risks of continuing to carry the baby inutero (risks include complications common in prematurity to the baby and excessive bleeding in the mom). In the even of a true medical reason for the health of the baby, talk with a qualified medical professional (of which I am not) to determine the safest methods for your baby.

Evening Primrose Oil.
EPO is simply an herb that will prepare your cervix for labor by softening it, which allows it to dilate more easily and quickly in most cases. It seems to be safe in all women regardless of surgical history as it does not cause contractions. Please scroll to the second post for instructions.

Red Raspberry Leaf Tea.
RRL tea is suggested to induce labor, however it doesn't. It tones the muscles of the pelvic region, including the uterus, so that labor may proceed more efficiently. Drink it as desired throughout pregnancy.

Sex.
What got you into this can surely get you out. Semen has relaxin and oxytocin in it and can help contractions get regular, soften your cervix, and loosen your pelvic joints. Oral intake of semen may be more effective than intercourse. Nipple stimulation and orgasm can also release the same hormones in yourself that can acclompish all of this. The joys of sex to induce or speed up labor include the pleasure feeling and tranquilizing effects of the hormones as they cross the brain barrier to help with pain relief.

Acupressure/Acupuncture
This can be effective. see a professional for these procedures.

Massage.
Massaging the outer ankles and inner thighs may help.

Chiropractor.
Especially helpful for sciatica, as being misaligned may be preventing labor from starting by preventing the baby from being in the proper position (not to say head down) or preventing your body from allowing the hormones to flow in the proper combinations.

Meditation
Centering the mind on the baby and asking what s/he needs in order to feel safe being born is a painless way to inspire labor. Many women have been known to have these "chats" right before, or even during a prolonged, labor and swear by this method's effectiveness. Be sure you listen and address any concerns that come up.

HERBS - a partial list:
The doses should start at the low end and you should be monitored for the baby's well being as fetal distress can occur.
please see a qualified professional as some of these herbs may negatively affect your or your baby's organs, including lungs, heart, liver and kidneys or may cause high blood pressure or exhaustion. Just because it is natural does not mean it is always safe.

Birthroot.
Birthroot is used to cause contractions as it contains oxytocin.

Black and Blue Cohoshes.
the cohoshes are often given to induce labor, which they do effectively by causing contractions (black irritates the uterus, blue contains oxytocin). The cohoshes have been known to cause heart problems in the baby.

Castor Oil.
Castor Oil is given to stimulate the intestines which in turn stimulates contractions of the uterus. The warning for this is it can cause loose bowels in the mom and the baby, so care and small doses should be considered. There is a petroleum product, i.e. motor oil, called Castrol Oil, which could be toxic. Please do not confuse them!

Cotton Root Bark.
Cotton Root Bark causes contractions because it contains oxytocin.

American Mistletoe.
American Mistletoe irritates the uterus which causes contractions. May raise blood pressure.

Mints.
Plants in the Mint Family (basil, catnip, peppermint, spearmint, rosemary, thyme, savory, sage, oregano) in large doses may stimulate the uterus, but may harm the kidneys and liver.

Mugwort/Cronewart.
Used to induce labor.

Before natural labor will begin, your cervix must ripen. Your fingers can tell if your cervix is ripe. An unripe cervix feels like the tip of your nose; as it ripens, it gets softer, more tongue-like. If it is necessary to initiate labor and the cervix is not ripe, these two herbs, together or as simples, will usually hasten the ripening. CAUTION: Do not put your fingers or anything else in the vagina if the membranes are not intact.

Taking Evening Primrose oil, three capsules daily for up to a week, may ripen the cervix.

Black Cohosh tincture, 10 drops under the tongue hourly, will have a noticeable effect on the cervix in three or four hours. Continue until the cervix is fully soft and ripe.

Nipple stimulation is very effective for ripening the cervix and initiating labor. Have someone else suck continually on your nipple, or roll the nipple between your thumb and finger. You may need to continue for many hours to establish regular labor. It's fine to rest during a contraction and resume stimulation as it fades.
p. 60-61 Initiating labor

The herbs used to initiate labor are listed here in order of increasing strength. With the exception of Castor oil (and there is some disagreement on that), these herbs will not be effective unless the cervix is ripe. CAUTION: Do not try to initiate labor unless the fetus is at least 37 weeks gestational age.

Get the uterus to begin contracting by "imagining" that it is. Don't try to force or push the feeling, just let it arise by itself. If your mind worries or focuses on the problem, gently return yourself to the solution by affirming that labor has begun and that you will feel it very soon. As with all visualizations, this one works well with any of the other remedies.

Homeopathic Caulophyllum 200x, is reported as a good labor initiator. The dose can be repeated every half-hour for two hours.

Labor can be initiated by stimulating the uterus. Rub the belly softly and persistently, with or without oil. Make an infusion of Blue Cohosh and use it as an enema. Have an orgasm. Rub and gently pinch the nipples. All are safe and effective ways to encourage uterine contractions.

Castor oil, a favorite herbal remedy of Edgar Cayce, is used internally and externally to stimulate the uterus, soften the cervix, and help initiate labor. Rub Castor oil on the belly and cover with a warm towel if the cervix is ripe and labor seems near.

Or use Castor oil as a stimulating purgative. The dosage and procedure for starting labor with Castor oil varies considerably from midwife to midwife, but everyone uses some form of this treatment. Two ounces of Castor oil, two ounces of vodka, and two or more ounces of orange juice is the usual dose. This is often followed with a hot shower. After an hour, the dose is repeated and an enema is given. The dose is repeated a third time one hour later and another hot shower enjoyed. labor will begin 3-5 hours after the last dose if all is well.

Blue Cohosh tincture, 3-8 drops in a glass of warm water or tea, is very effective in starting labor. Repeat every half-hour for several hours until contractions are regular. If labor is not underway in four hours, use a dropperful of the tincture under the tongue every hour for up to four more hours or until contractions are strong and consistent.

Homemade or commercial herbal labor tinctures, based on Blue Cohosh and supporting herbs, are commonly used as a safe and reliable way to initiate labor. Follow the directions on the tincture bottle or take 10 drops every hour until contractions begin. One midwife uses labor tincture hourly and homeopathic Caulophyllum 200x every half-hour. She says this establishes a smooth labor within five hours. Contractions build slowly when a labor tincture is used; do not discontinue until they become regular. See Appendix II -labor Tincture.

Failure to Progress
That is the most bunkiest term in the medical terminolgy. Failure to progress. Nuts.

ok, the uterus is a muscle, it needs to rest like any other muscle, it needs fuel like any other muscle. It needs cerain things that other muscles don't need, like your self confidence, and no fear. it is a nonessential organ when it comes to fear, doctors have noticed while doing cesareans that when the woman is afraid (for any number of reasons) there is NO BLOOD FLOW, the thing which is supposed to be dark pink is WHITE from NO BLOOD FLOW. All the blood goes to arms and legs so you can fight or flee what you are afraid of.
When you aren't afraid, sometimes it just needs to relax and recoup, especially previously wounded (cut) muscles.

This is when you stall, your labor slows way down or stops altogether, it is made that way.

It is also natures way of protecting your baby. Maybe baby needs a rest so distress doesn't happen.

When this happens you also stop dilating, nothing puching baby into your cervix, nothing pulling it open, so you have a stalled labor with failure to progress. NORMAL.

Sometimes when you are afraid it can make your contractions harder and more painful but ineffective, so you don't dilate, FAILURE TO PROGRESS.

Sometimes, with current protocols, you can't get anything more than ice chips and an iv to keep yourself hydrated and well nourished. malnourished and dehydrated muscles seldom work at full efficiency, but are more painful the little work they do try to accomplish.

Sometimes when you are induced the hormones given (which are synthetic so something is missing anyway) you don't progress either, so they try to force it with more hormones or manually (yikes - google Foley Cath) which just cause more pain.

Sometimes they break your water, which may or may not work, depending on how close you are.

Bottom line, if you are dilated to a 6 stay in the place you are planning on giving birth, if you are less than that or go for an hour without progressing (medical calls for 1cm an hour in labor), sign yourself out AMA (Against Medical Advice). Go for a walk, a nice dinner, or have sex if it feels ok to you and your water hasn't broken. Go home if you are close enough to feel comfy with that. Take a bath in candlelight only. Sleep, eat, drink, read, walk, bounce, go up and down stairs.

Don't even go to the hospital if you are planning a home birth unless you are having an emergency. Don't go to the hospital if you are planning to until you cannot do anything but concentrate on your contractions for as much time as you are comfortable. Even the painless ones take some internalizing, vocalizing or deep breathing (panting is bad - you get more oxygen to your uterus and baby by deep breathing) to get through.

Having a Safe Vaginal Birth

1. Trust Your Instincts. You really will know if something is wrong if you communicate with your body and baby and Supreme Being(s) in love, faith and trust.

2. Pick a Care Provider that Encourages You. Look for a provider with a 70+% VBAC rate and a 15-% C-sections Rate. Midwives are great for this; most have a 5% or less Cesarean rate.

3. Pick a Facility that Encourages You. The place of birth should have the same rates as the provider. Don't underestimate the safety of a homebirth.

4. Have a Written Birth Plan. Discuss it with your provider, including the whys, and have him/her sign it and put it in your chart. Take it to your place for birth and have it signed there. Keep a signed copy for your bag.

5. Have a Woman Support Person with You. Your man will be great but may not understand exactly what you need just when you can't really tell him, A woman that has been there has been shown to make a world of difference in outcomes. Hire someone (a doula) if necessary.

6. Surround Yourself with Positive Attitudes. Negative energy can be detrimental to all labors, but as a previous cesarean mother, your confidence may be even more easily shaken. Ridding yourself of negative energy, whether from your own fears or the well meaning concerns of others, can only help you have a successful outcome. Have a daily ritual repeating positive affirmations and visualizations.

7. Read. Read studies, books and birth stories. Educating yourself is the only way to be truly informed. Not all of the reasons for cesarean need a cesarean according to literature.

8. Do Not Be Induced or otherwise have cervical ripening agents other than your man's semen. Don't have synthetic oxytocin. These drugs increase the risk of rupture in first time mothers and are very dangerous for the scarred uterus.

9. Relax in Water During Sensations. A bath or shower can speed a slow labor or slow a fast labor, keep your perineum from tearing, and help you cope with strong sensations.

10. Stay Home as Long as Possible. If you get to the hospital and are only dilated to 5 or less, leave. You don't have to go home, but going for a relaxing slow walk outside or in a local store or restaurant can help take your mind off of sensations and relieve anxiety, which may be increased by being in the facility with the beeping machines and constant vaginal exams.

11. Eat and Drink as Desired During All Phases. All muscles need nutrients to work properly, the uterus is no different. Dehydration can cause complications as well.

12. Do Not Have Pain Medications. These drugs will interfere with your ability to read your body's signals and can have serious side effects for you and your baby, including slowing or stalling labor and slowing/lowering vitals. This includes the narcotics and opiates in an epidural. Being able to move in labor can ease pain and speed a slow labor.

13. Have Intermittent Fetal Monitoring. Medical literature shows that outcomes are not improved by having continuous fetal monitoring and that, in fact, it increases unnecessary cesareans.

14. Give Birth in Upright Positions. Let gravity help your baby be born. It can prevent a cord prolapse and speed up a slow labor. Many VBAC moms have a slower labor possibly as natures way of protecting the scar site.

15. Don't Push Until You Feel the Urge. Contrary to popular belief, it does not take great effort to have a baby. Same goes for the placenta, letting it come naturally can prevent heavy bleeding.

What are the signs of rupture?

stabbing pain,

unusual bleeding,

decelerations of the baby's heart, or a

peculiar shape of the abdomen.

In most cases, the mother is the first to know that "something's wrong", "something's tearing". IF she is unmedicated. For this reason, the VBAC woman must be having her birth with all her senses active (no epidural). Very rarely, it is possible to have a uterine rupture without the mother feeling it.


----------



## Mrs. B (Apr 26, 2006)

WOW! What great information! I am 10 days past my EDD and Monday is the day for the c/s if I don't go before then! I am taking EPO, RRLT and cauliphyllum (sp?). Tomorrow I am going to see my midwife and we are trying the Foley catheter, and then hopefully castor oil once I am dialated enough. I hope this works as I really want to VBAC!


----------



## G&B'sMama (Mar 25, 2005)

I just want to say







to you. My DD went to 42 weeks and I started getting pressured about induction at 41. I was also seeing a midwife who practiced with OBs and the pressure was coming all from the docs. I went in for induction and they did Cervadil, followed by pitocin. I had a long, hard labor because my body wasn't ready to birth that baby. But at the same time I felt scared that the baby was overdue and scared about potential problems and that stupid bell curve. If you have already been doing some fetal monitoring, they can do daily non stress tests to check in on the uterine environment. If there doesn't appear to be any cause of distress, perhaps you can hang on until labor begins on its own.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I second the "don't go back until you're in labor" comment. If you're in labor, they have to take care of you. Get yourself a doula, it's not too late. Then, even if you get assigned a random doc, you'll have somebody with you the entire time taking care of you and supporting you and your choices in labor and birth.

These are scare tactics. They are soley to protect the doc's malpractice insurance. Yes, sometimes babies get sick and die. This is not the norm. I have six aunts on my mom's side (her sisters). All of them but ONE went a MINIMUM of 42 weeks with every child they bore (the one "misfit







" bore on her due date). Two of them cooked their babies a full 44 weeks. This 44 weeks wasn't a fluke, as they had seven babies between them, each of the babies at 44 weeks! The babies still had vernix on their skin when born, no long nails, placentas were perfect, no wrinkles...they just took longer to cook, that's all. Some babies, some PEOPLE take longer to develop.

If you are very worried, I would also second the evening primrose oil orally for a week. I've also read in several sources that it can be placed vaginally as well. Prick the tip of the capsule with a pin and place one or two against your cervix at bed time. Sex, often, is a great help too! Having a ripe cervix is a great help...but here's the thing. If baby hasn't released the hormones that mean s/he's ready to be born? It's not likely to happen. Certainly not easily! Good luck, and please avoid situations where they'll scare you into doing something that in your heart you know isn't right. Scare tactics are unfair. Why would you voluntarily go back to a place that purposely mistreats you emotionally? THat's not a healthy way to bring a baby into the world! Again, please consider finding a doula. She'll make your chances of vaginal birth much MUCH more likely. If you'd like help finding one, please let me know. There are even often doulas available free of cost or low cost for moms that really can't afford it.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Since you don't have any indications for it besides being 42 weeks, I wouldn't do anything at all.

Now, with my recent baby I was 41 weeks and my bp was climbing again (supplements were no longer keeping it down) so mw stripped my membranes. That was my best bet because I'd been having prodromal labor for weeks and was 3cm. I was induced at the hospital with my first baby and wouldn't recommend it.







Since I was already 3cm, they just started me on Pitocin and then broke my water a couple hours later at 4cm. I was lucky that my body was ready for labor, but my baby was evicted before she was ready.


----------



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

Well I just got a call from one of the midwives and apparently I was the topic of conversation at their "high risk patients" meeting. They want me to come in to have my membranes stripped.

I'm frustrated. There isn't a local accupuncturist who will do it unless being in the hospital and there isn't one who will go to the hospital to do it (I live in a crappy ho-dunk town and the hospital I'm delivering at is 1.25 hours away).

I feel like my body must know what it's doing, yet the scare tactics do put some feelings in me that if something WERE to happen, I'd always blame myself. I can't imagine having THAT on my shoulders.

I don't know what to do. I'm really upset.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would not agree to be induced without medical reason. And 42 weeks is not medical reason.

-Angela


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

My first birth wasn't induced. But I did allow pitocin to "get it over with" (those were my words and yes, I know better now). I still went on and had a pain med free birth. It was as close to natural as I could have gotten at that point. So you can do it without and epidural or pain meds, even if you go with the induction. I personally would do nothing at 42 weeks either. I had my first baby at almost 43 weeks. Good luck


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Reflexology put me into labor.







:


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I think you do know what to do. I think that you are just being made uncomfortable in doing it. Lie down, relax, meditate for a while. Pray about it, if you pray. In your heart of hearts, you know what you should be doing. You'll figure it out. Good luck, whatever happens.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

So you're post-dates, you're healthy and baby is healthy. The medical problem is...???? There isn't one. Interventions shouldn't happen for the hospital's benefit just so they can feel comfortable that they have a CYA plan. That's what seems to be happening to you.

Get a "flat tire", forget to set your alarm, whatever it takes not to show up at any appointments. The atmosphere of fear there is obviously taking its toll on you and is a negative at a time when you need to surround yourself with positive.

Wishing you peace, strength and a wonderful birth on whatever day your baby chooses.


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
I would not agree to be induced without medical reason. And 42 weeks is not medical reason.

-Angela

Tammy,








:, to what Angela said to you, also don't listen to them about what they talked about at their meeting about stripping your membanes. Its also a not medical reason as well.


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velcromom*
So you're post-dates, you're healthy and baby is healthy. The medical problem is...???? There isn't one. Interventions shouldn't happen for the hospital's benefit just so they can feel comfortable that they have a CYA plan. That's what seems to be happening to you.

Get a "flat tire", forget to set your alarm, whatever it takes not to show up at any appointments. The atmosphere of fear there is obviously taking its toll on you and is a negative at a time when you need to surround yourself with positive.

Wishing you peace, strength and a wonderful birth on whatever day your baby chooses.

Tammy,








:, to what velcromom said to you as well.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

tammy, i was thinking about your post as i was putting my little guy to sleep for a nap and it made me angry and sick to my stomach.

the "bell curve" your doc drew for you is a bunch of hooey. all the research i've read shows that problems start to arise when a woman is approaching 43 weeks, but if he wants to share that as "after 41 weeks", i guess that is just his litigious fear of malpractice talking. grrrr...

i think i recall that the average start of spontaneous labor for a first time mama is 41 weeks 1 day, and for a second or subsequent time mama 40 weeks 3days (or maybe 5 days).

the current average length of a pregnancy in the u.s. is down to 39 weeks-ish, thanks to the induction happy culture that's been created. we still have one of the lowest perinatal mortality rates in the world, despite all the technology that's been developed here.

my thoughts about your situation:

i know it's scary to think that you are somehow endangering the life of your baby, but if in your heart you know your baby is okay and your baby is moving well inside of you, you might consider
a) cancelling your NST for friday (probably early that morning, call them up and say your car is broken and you can't make it and you will have to call them back later to reschedule)
b) don't answer your phone anymore and if you have one, turn down the volume on the answering machine. don't listen anyone's messages! it can only serve to get your riled up and worried!
c) don't call them back to reschedule. sure, they may call you, but if you're not answering the phone, it is not likely for them to come to your house and physically move you to the hospital for testing and induction hoopla.
d) you are not high risk! don't let that word stick in your head! you are a normal mama, experienceing a normal pregnancy and wanting to experience a normal and spontaneous labor. it is a good sign that you are "past term": it means you have been nourishing your baby and your body well.

you can change your mind about any of this at any time if you feel something is not "right".

but please know that you can and should trust in your body and its ability to give birth, without humankind's technology, pharmaceuticals and measured calculations.

with love and kindness,
claudia


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Claudia, that was *beautifully* written.


----------



## LadyButler (Sep 16, 2005)

I second, third, and fourth everything the PPs have said.









I would also add that if for some reason you feel like you're being swayed and might consider induction, have someone figure your Bishop Score before you even think about how to induce! If you're not in the "go" zone, then the proverbial little turkey timer button hasn't popped up yet...

Hang in there!

ETA- Don't let them sway you, though.


----------



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks for all the responses and support so far. You guys are wonderful and you don't even know me!

What's a Bishop Score? How does it get calculated, and what does it mean?


----------



## jobeau (Jun 8, 2006)

I am 42 weeks today and am getting pressure to induce from all different directions. I am seeing a midwife at a clinic. She says she's willing to work with me and go in to 43 weeks if that's what I prefer even though that's getting out of her comfort zone. She's offered the stripping of the membranes already.

I'm just very frustrated because this is my third. My first was a day early and my second was 4 days later. I don't think I'm off on the date because I wanted to be pregnant so bad I was calculating practically every second.

According to the nonstress tests I've already had they are saying the baby is moving fine and the heart rate is normal. I'm not having any contractions while I'm doing these tests, which is something they would like to see, but sure enough, as soon as I leave I start getting them again.

Reading all of your comments has helped give me a bit of a boost. I'm new to this forum and like what you are all saying.

I see my midwife tomorrow for another nonstress test and probably hear more about possible induction. I have to admit, I'm very tempted to allow them to interfere because I'm tired of being pregnant. I surely expected this child already and so did my husband. I also don't want to disrupt my child's development. That is my main concern.

Any comments would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Joyce


----------



## LadyButler (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tammyw*
Thanks for all the responses and support so far. You guys are wonderful and you don't even know me!

What's a Bishop Score? How does it get calculated, and what does it mean?

It's a pre-labor predictor of induction success. Factoring in things like dilation, effacement, fetal station...

http://www.amazingpregnancy.com/preg...icles/173.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bishop_score

The first link has more info, imo.

I don't know that I would trust a favorable score as insurance, but I do know that if I didn't show favorable on the Bishop, I wouldn't even think about induction. (hope that makes sense...)


----------



## grumpyshoegirl (Mar 2, 2006)

I can only give my experience regarding induction pressures and that is that my induction completely SUCKED. Intervention city, and that was without pain-relieving drugs. Nobody's really talked about it on this thread, but don't forget that an induction means an IV and usually continuous EFM, which in turn means restricted movement. Plus you're in a hospital environment for the entire labor, and if you end up with protocol-happy nurses who forbid eating (we did) and OBs who bring in med students to observe you (we did, even though we had it in our birth plan that that was a big no-no), it really compromises any good vibes you have going.

The other thing is, if the baby isn't in position and you have a low Bishop score, the induction won't work. Then you're left with good old FTP and you know where that leads.

If the baby is looking okay, then I seriously wouldn't.


----------



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

Good news everyone. My contractions started at 2:30am. They're only 9 minutes apart and painful but not unbearable yet, so I figure I have a ways to go (I was 46 hours with my #1).

Anyway, thanks for all the advice and good ideas. I did some evening primose last night (orally and vaginally), more sex, red raspberry leaf tea, etc. And I had a serious talk with baby boy. So it seems something is happening anyway!!!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yay! sending you peaceful labor vibes...









~claudia


----------



## G&B'sMama (Mar 25, 2005)

Good luck Tammy!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Good luck mama!


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia*
yay! sending you peaceful labor vibes...









~claudia

More of them from me.


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

YIPPEE!!!! PLEASE post an update when you can. I'm so happy for you that things started on their own.


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear about mamas getting such pressure and scare tactics. No wonder you can't go into labor, it's like watching a pot boil! Update us about your birth!

And if I had to do something, I would definitely start with stripping the membranes along with all the other non-medical stuff another PP mentioned. I would NOT jump into cervidil or pit or anything else unless it was an emergency type situation!


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggi315*
I am so sorry to hear about mamas getting such pressure and scare tactics. No wonder you can't go into labor, it's like watching a pot boil! Update us about your birth!

And if I had to do something, I would definitely start with stripping the membranes along with all the other non-medical stuff another PP mentioned. I would NOT jump into cervidil or pit or anything else unless it was an emergency type situation!

Tammy,








:, to what Barb said to you.


----------

